
James Burke Connections App – Kickstarter - anexprogrammer
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/504632459/james-burke-connections-app
======
anexprogrammer
The app is intended to encourage lateral thinking and make connections.

James Burke was a hugely popular scientist in the late 70s and 80s. He
predicted the Internet in the 80s and made a series "After the Warming" also
in the 80s that seems to have been off by about 10-15 years on runaway climate
change (Really well worth, and quite chilling, watching again today with our
current awareness of climate change. It's on YT).

He made a fascinating, award winning, set of TV series - Connections. That
showed how much progress is a series of interconnected events. Often stemming
from apparently unconnected accidental events. Got me fascinated in science
and technology as a child and set my course for the next 40 years!

Here's an article he produced in a book "Impact of Science on Society" for
NASA in 1985 along with articles from Jules Bergman and Isaac Asimov:
[http://history.nasa.gov/sp482.pdf](http://history.nasa.gov/sp482.pdf)

Some of his TV series are on the web - Youtube and TPB. Not sure how well
they've aged! :)

